# Sanguinius



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm gonna do a sanguinius conversion. I'm usin the necron decievers body, lord of change wings but I don't know what to do for his spear, head, armour(if any) or hair please help and what colour should I paint him


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

definatly a red colour, maybe gold, pure white wings. other wise im not to sure also he would have to be much much taller than a normal marine if you plan to actually make sanguiness


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

you could use elements from the new Daemon Prince coming out. 

For a head you could cut off the horns and GS his head to shape and hair
Terminator shoulder pads?
See how compatible the Staff of the LoC is to the Deceiver, because it may well be a good spear shaft

So varied pic of Sang. about doing his thang, could help with the armour concept
http://www.meyer-kiel.de/cod/neu/members/bilder/sanguinius.jpg
http://www.coolminiornot.com/pics/pics10/img4453d729e09e6.jpg
http://www.ludibay.net/images/deus-sanguinius-gde.jpg

Grish


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks For the pics
I think I'll use blood angel terminator shoulder pads and I'll probably be making him a sword aswell but I'll keep that in it's cover


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

try lookin in the high elve range for spears


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Why a spear? that was only ever mentioned in the blood angels omnibus. I nevery bit of artwork I've seen he's had a sword not a spear. nightbringer is an easier body to use too. More flowing robe instead of naked legs style


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

The deciever has a better pose and he's cheaper


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

ah fair enough. Sure it could be mega fancy armour


----------



## Farseer Dave (May 4, 2010)

I converted Sanguinius myself ,

I used a nightbringer robes , a ravenwing sword , brenatonian pegasus wings , sanguinary guard armour and head . huron blackhearts halo thing. and a few wreathes from sm command unit

I used loads of greenstuff , greenstuffed his armour and his shoulder pads to look like the artwork in the collected visions artbook. I greenstuffed long flowing hair (becouse short hair looks wrong on sanguinius imo). I also greenstuffed fire unto his sword .

hurons halos spikes were bent at angles so it now ressembles a sun rather than a spiky rack.

Food for thought m8 gl with your conversion.
Farseer Dave


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Could we possibly see this awesome sounding Sanguinius?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Could we possibly see this awesome sounding Sanguinius?


Check out coolminiornot they have tons of sang conversions built in this manor (Im assuming thats where you got the idea?) im using a model from reaper for my base modell ill upload pictures next week for the base idea but here are some parts you will need most likely.

-Chaos Terminator shoulder pads
-a Good Sword
-Demon head (For awesomeness)


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

If prefer to give him a spear this is what Im gonna do
greenstuff a blood drop get small feathered wings (I can get them of a high elf helmet) find a staff stick on the blood drop (the round bit attached to the staff) and stick the wings onto the blood drop 
what does anyone think


----------



## Farseer Dave (May 4, 2010)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Could we possibly see this awesome sounding Sanguinius?


errm sure m8 ,

Im starting my painting blog next Friday when My m8 brings his camera to our club to take some pics , ill be sure to get some of sanguinus !

(sry to go off topic)

@ op Im not a fan of the spear becouse he didnt rly use it except according to those fail blood angel novels.. in the heresy artwork (which inspired me) he is always using a sword.

Farseer Dave


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

What would I use for a sword


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

mephiston's sword is good and big for it. Also there are some very nice ones in the sanguinary guard box, the added size would fit well with a primarch


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

Are you sure they'd be big enough if the deciever was standing up he'd be 3 or 4 times bigger than a marine


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I have an unassembled deciever model right here( dunno why I have him to be perfectly honest haha) And holding up one sword, the one held in one hand swinging back, it goes from his neck the ball of his foot on his outstretched leg, So the sword is a decent length. IF you want even bigger you could check out the ogre kingdom models and inquisitor range of models. OR leave GW all together and search other places


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

I might use that but I dunno were to put it


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

his pointed out hand, modify it so it's holding a handle and have the sword pointing out??


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

I would suggest the emperor's champion's sword as a good fit for a sang conversion. I did converted a sanguinius myself but felt that using a Ronin model sanguinius solves soo many problems  I'll try to post a pic of my converted Sanguinius and the ronin one soon.


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

What's the emperrors champion sword look like I've never heard of it before


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

Jack96 said:


> What's the emperrors champion sword look like I've never heard of it before


Here's a linky mate

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1400013&prodId=prod1060203


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I have seen this guy around the web.


----------

